# Haydn Piano Sonata Hob. XVI.2 analysis



## WKMT London (Jan 12, 2018)

Hello community!

I came back ! This time with the second and last part of my analysis of Haydn Piano Sonata Hob. XVI.2 
In this article you can find the 2nd and 3rd movements completely analysed.

https://www.piano-composer-teacher-london.co.uk/post/haydn-sonata-in-b-flat-hob-xvi-2-2nd-3rd-movements


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

WKMT London said:


> Hello community!
> 
> I came back ! This time with the second and last part of my analysis of Haydn Piano Sonata Hob. XVI.2
> In this article you can find the 2nd and 3rd movements completely analysed.
> ...


Thank you, very interesting .


----------

